# Ab slide



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo voi è valido? 

Gioco a calcio, ma ho quei 2-3 giorni a settimana liberi per fare qualcos'altro, ma non voglio andare in palestra.

Tralasciando la sciocchezza che bastano 5 minuti al giorno per diventare machi, secondo voi può essere un investimento utile?

Metto il video sotto...


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## O Animal (21 Gennaio 2014)

A me ispira lombosciatalgia acuta più che addominali scolpiti...


----------



## Dexter (21 Gennaio 2014)

E' una roba oscena Jino,lascia perdere. Fra l'altro una roba simile si può fare tranquillamente appendendo una fune dove ti pare e facendo un cappio ad un mezzo metro da terra...Ci infili i piedi dentro e fai lo stesso movimento,gomiti a terra e ti porti le ginocchia al petto. Mi son spiegato male ma credo si sia capito.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION], la cosa migliore che puoi usare per farti gli addominali è una sbarra.






Dal quarto minuto in poi


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> @Jino, la cosa migliore che puoi usare per farti gli addominali è una sbarra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per chi mi hai preso?? Rocky??


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per chi mi hai preso?? Rocky??



si fa si fa


----------



## andre (21 Gennaio 2014)

Inutile come poche cose al mondo


----------



## 2515 (16 Marzo 2014)

Gli addominali si mettono in evidenza con un solo esercizio: Mangiare bene.

Fare addominali piano, una volta a settimana e nel modo giusto è più che sufficiente, gli addominali non sono muscoli che si sviluppano come gli altri, anche solo stare in piedi è un esercizio addominale, a parte durante il sonno gli addominali sono sempre sotto esercizio. Il fatto che siano evidenti o meno dipende da costituzione, posizione delle costole e grasso corporeo. C'è chi non fa niente dal mattino alla sera e ha gli addominali scolpiti e c'è chi si allena tutti i giorni, ha dei muscoli della madonna ma gli addominali inferiori non ce li ha evidenti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Marzo 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Gli addominali si mettono in evidenza con un solo esercizio: Mangiare bene.
> 
> Fare addominali piano, una volta a settimana e nel modo giusto è più che sufficiente, gli addominali non sono muscoli che si sviluppano come gli altri, anche solo stare in piedi è un esercizio addominale, a parte durante il sonno gli addominali sono sempre sotto esercizio. Il fatto che siano evidenti o meno dipende da costituzione, posizione delle costole e grasso corporeo. C'è chi non fa niente dal mattino alla sera e ha gli addominali scolpiti e c'è chi si allena tutti i giorni, ha dei muscoli della madonna ma gli addominali inferiori non ce li ha evidenti.


Sono d'accordo. Puoi usare tutti gli attrezzi che vuoi ma se hai grasso sulla pancia non si vedranno mai.

Per avere addominali scolpiti la prima cosa da fare è bruciare il grasso in eccesso e mangiar sano, poi basta fare qualche normale esercizio che trovi tranquillamente su Youtube senza bisogno di attrezzi come questi.


----------

